# In-motion antenna doesn't like receiver



## aa4wp (Apr 17, 2009)

Well, it didn't like it today. For the past five years, we have been using a winegard movin' vu dish antenna system with a Dish 311 (SD). In the set up phase, it seems that the antenna knew what satellites would be available to the receiver, and then position to them, usually 110 and 119. All would work satisfactorily while rolling down the road in our motorhome. This winter, we upgraded in our permanent home (no wheels) to HiDef; we subscribed to Dish TurboHD service. We now have dishes for satellites 77, 110, 119 and 129. This month I installed a 32" HDTV, replacing a 24" Sony CRT brick. I fired up the 311 receiver and got a fair signal from sat 119 in SD (output is analog to channel 3) and was as good as expected. I noted that as I was letting the Winegard 3500 system search for satellites, it found satellite 129 (that was strange, usually only get 110 or 119 and sometimes 61.5) I then went in the house and brought out a ViP612 and hooked it in place of the 311 and used the hdmi output. When I hooked the Vip612 in place of the 311, I did a setup and sure enough, the system located satellite 129 as well as 119. I tuned to a HD station (actually channel 205) and received HiDef there. Tuned to 138; took a long time, but got a signal there; tried 105; no success; tried a few more HD channels, got some, didn't get others. Took the Vip612 back in house, and replaced the 311 SD receiver, and much to my DISMAY, the only satellite the setup would find was 129; went through setup after a system reset on the 311, turned on the antenna system, and it found the 129 again. Looked on the point antenna page, only signal it would find was 129 at about 35 strength. The software would download, progress 1, 2, 3, 45; then jumped to do the same for satellite 119...stopped suddenly, went back to do the progress for 129 ( 1, 2, 3, 45) then try 119 and jump back to 129. after three iterations, I gave up and called our friends in the Phillipines for help; no success there. As a last resort I brought the 311 into the house and used the known satellite antenna system; the 311 went through its routines, and reported the antennae switches were for a 1K.2 on 77, 110, 119, and 129. Of course the show all channels would not show the hi def channels, even though the system shows the 4 birds are present. 

I am thoroughly confused. My plan had been to travel using the 311 and standard definition, then when I arrived at a camp site to use the 612 and get some locals in hi def, then sometime later get a newer and better antenna system which would include the 129 bird; probably get a new 211k receiver. But it seems that if the 311 will not function properly after the use of the 612 with the Winegard antenna system, nothing but frustration would occur. 

Does anyone have any suggestions as to why the 311 would not "find" satellites 119 after using the 612 just prior, as described above.

Wendell


----------



## PokerJoker (Apr 12, 2008)

That is really strange. That dish is not supposed to be able to ever use 129 (or 61.5). Assuming the DIP switches inside the dome are set to the correct Dish setting (00010011), the unit will appear to the receiver to be a 500 dish with an SW42 switch.

You need to clear the 311's memory from thinking it has a 1K.2 dish. Disconnect the antenna from the 311 and run a Check Switch. Wait till it says "no switch found". Then reconnect the MV3500 and run Check Switch again, it should eventually detect an SW42 (or possibly "unknown switch") at 110 and 119, both odd and even. The MV3500 will automatically move from 110 to 119 depending on the channel you tune the receiver to. Although it can only physically point at one satellite at a time, it "fools" the receiver into thinking that it has a two-LNB dish/switch.

Possibly the signalling sent from the 612 to the dish has caused it to go a little crazy. I get the distinct impression that this dish is not really intended for use with the 612. At a minimum, you would probably have to connect two cables from the MV3500 to the 612, not one. (The second connection is inside the dome, you have to run your own cable to it.) And it still might not work too well.

Also, official word from W is the the MV3500 cannot receive HD.


----------



## aa4wp (Apr 17, 2009)

OK, PJ...

On the Official word re: no High Def, why do they make the WD2700?

I did try to reset every thing by removing power to both the antenna and the receiver. That is a good tip about removing the antenna and running Check Switch until it reports back "no antenna found" (or whatever)....Just waiting until tomorrow to see if the 311 will work with the MV3500; hopefully it will forget the 1K.2 stuff it now thinks it sees.

Wendell


----------



## aa4wp (Apr 17, 2009)

Follow-up on 311 receiver: I placed that receiver back in motorhome using the Winegard antenna. The receiver setup found the correct satellites; now all is normal and good.

Went back inside and ordered a 211k receiver; the fun continues.

Wendell


----------



## scoobyxj (Apr 15, 2008)

While I have no experience with a MV3500 personally the way it was described in the post above makes me think it looks like Legacy equipment to the receiver (not being able to see MPG4, and the SW42). If that's the case then you will always have to run a clearing check switch when coming from the 1k.2 system. The 1k.2 is a DP+ (Dish Pro Plus) LNB DP, and DP+ use bandstacking technology to control the LNBs, and require about 18v to power them. The Legacy LNB systems use voltage switching to control the LNB, and only require (IIRC) 12-14v to power them. Also you can not mix the two types of LNBs in a system.


----------



## aa4wp (Apr 17, 2009)

Scoobyxj:

Many thanks for your insight. There are many things I am learning about Satellite TV. I find that clearing system using check switch routine is quite helpful. 

One question that you may be able to help me in is as follows:

I am anticipating the purchase of a 1K.2 dish. I currently have a two lnb dish, for 110 and 119. It only has one cable output and that works very well for me. If I were to use the three lnb unit, how would I get it to output to just one receiver and allow me to access all three satellites (lnbs)?

Wendell


----------



## scoobyxj (Apr 15, 2008)

aa4wp said:


> Scoobyxj:
> 
> Many thanks for your insight. There are many things I am learning about Satellite TV. I find that clearing system using check switch routine is quite helpful.
> 
> ...


No worries on that front. (I am assuming you're getting an additional 1k.2 dish to take with you in the motorhome) The 1k.2 has three DP+ outputs (able to drive a DP+ dual tuner with one sat line using a separator, and as you're already aware DP receivers), and one input (that will accept a DP single/dual) for a wing dish.The only concern is getting the setup angles for the dish for wherever you may be stopped. Currently E* receivers don't have the built in reference for the newer three sat dishes (110* 119* 129*, and 72* 61* 77*) so it's going to be up to you to look up your angles off the web for your stops.


----------

